# Southwest Auction Company in Howe, Texas



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has any experience or factual knowledge about this company. http://www.southwestauction.com/

Found something from a google search at their site; looks like they have monthly live auctions and proxibid.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Relatively close to us and although I drive past it every so often I have never been. Looks like they sell lots of large equipment from the highway passing by. Sorry couldn't be of more help.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Relatively close to us and although I drive past it every so often I have never been. Looks like they sell lots of large equipment from the highway passing by. Sorry couldn't be of more help.


Thanks. Now I know it is a real place anyway.

Shelia


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

RockyHill said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience or factual knowledge about this company. http://www.southwestauction.com/
> 
> Found something from a google search at their site; looks like they have monthly live auctions and proxibid.
> 
> ...


I frequented that sale back in the 80's when I was employed by a JD dealer. It was originated by the Catching brothers but I don't know whom owns it today. I sure thought Catching bros started it before '83.There has been many tractors & pieces of farm equipment sold/bought at that location


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Following up, Jeff called Southwest and we bought a 265 loader to go on the four post JD2955. Loader was delivered this morning and we're very well pleased. The loader was described to Jeff the way we discuss on here -- that it exceeds the buyers expectations!

So, we would gladly do business with Southwest Auction again.

Shelia


----------

